# 15" rhom VID PLEASE POST IT AGAIN



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

please post that feeding of the 15?er eating the 7" goldfish,
thanks


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

piranhamagnets? got it on my comp but can't host it.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> piranhamagnets? got it on my comp but can't host it.
> [snapback]808349[/snapback]​


ya..thanks


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Got a way I could send it to you?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Msn Me ..


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Msn Me ..I got it [email protected]
> [snapback]808386[/snapback]​


got an email mr.harley.. just wanna see it cause im picking up a 13" rhom .. im so happy.. the guy told me its the darkest rhom hes ever had in ...


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

ive never seen the video , can some one send the video to me as well?

edit: received the vid....thanks winkyee


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

*ty*, pretty sweet video, huh?!?

some negative reactions from some members of the board is what caused the video to get yanked. the member that created the video did not want to deal with the negative criticism.

a few people ruined it for everyone...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

What's wrong with the video??

Where's pmag been lately? Never see him on AIM anymore.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

best video


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

post it here for everyone? plz?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Filo said:


> post it here for everyone? plz?
> [snapback]809100[/snapback]​


























A few members screwed it up for all of you.

I don't even know where hes at I havent seen him 
on pfury or aim in a long time.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

someone please send it to me too. [email protected]
i've been missing that vid ever since he took it down. 
screw the criticism. i bet there's a million more people on this site that loved it. myself included. that vid needs to be in the downloads section where every one can envy pmag and his sick-ass monster rhom.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what was everyone's problem with the vid. Details please


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

bc everyone bitched about the quality, greedy pricks


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Anyone mind emailing it to me? [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

when he originally posted it, he said he just quickly threw it together. a bunch of people started whining that it wasn't like digital spielberg clear with lord of the rings special effects and all that crap and he removed it. i'm assuming as a f--- you to the people complaining about it. i've got to say i've wanted to show people that vid a million times and now i can't.







I HATE MASS PUNISHMENT. IT REMINDS ME OF WHEN I WAS IN THE ARMY!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ha i came in this section to post the sameeeeeeeeee thing HAHA. I'd love it if someone could send me that vid.... ive wanted to see it for so long. no one post's rhom feeding video's and i want to see the distruction so it will fuel me to get a beast myself. so my email adress is [email protected] PLEASEPLEASE send it to me. im begging u!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Please PM me the link!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

[email protected] PLEASE send it to me.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

JesseD said:


> *ty*, pretty sweet video, huh?!?
> 
> some negative reactions from some members of the board is what caused the video to get yanked. the member that created the video did not want to deal with the negative criticism.
> 
> ...


yeah that video was sweet. that goldfish didnt stand a chance.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

i had the link but it doesnt work anymore.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

please pm me the link or send it email at [email protected] thanks!!


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

hey if u could email me the link [email protected] i'd like to see what i can expect in the years to come

thanx


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Can someone send it to me please

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ozhp said:


> ha i came in this section to post the sameeeeeeeeee thing HAHA. I'd love it if someone could send me that vid.... ive wanted to see it for so long. no one post's rhom feeding video's and i want to see the distruction so it will fuel me to get a beast myself. so my email adress is [email protected] PLEASEPLEASE send it to me. im begging u!
> [snapback]811485[/snapback]​


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

WTF!!!! SOMEONE POST THE GODDAMN VID ALREADY!!!! Someone has to have it stored on their hard drive. Either post it or give it to someone who can!!!
JESUS!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: ive seen the video and the qaulity sucked
















it was awesome though


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn You Death in #'s..... DAAAAMN YOUUUUU!!!! *voice slowly fades away*


----------



## Yan (Dec 25, 2004)

can anybody send me the link or the vid threw msn???

[email protected]


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Damn You Death in #'s..... DAAAAMN YOUUUUU!!!! *voice slowly fades away*
> [snapback]828727[/snapback]​












but it was great








wish he would post that vid agian


----------



## Black_Pz (Oct 25, 2004)

send to me too please

[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

I have the video on my hard drive if any of you want it, but I can't figure out how to host it.
If you like, I'll email it to you....mail me your email ad's and I get it off to you like now, if not quicker.

I'm at : [email protected]

Rich


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 9, 2004)

to me to [email protected]


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

email it to me

[email protected]

thanks
Casey


----------



## topsnwbrdr (Feb 2, 2005)

Bringing this back from the dead but I would like to see it also.

[email protected] Thanks :nod:


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd like to see it too, please...

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kev4321 (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected]
il take a copy


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

CAn I see it to

[email protected],thats my msn to so feel free to add me if my email dont work PLEASSE!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I gonna bump this up as if anyone has it still PM me as wouldnt mind seeing it!!


----------

